# She Jumped!



## thompson (Feb 1, 2008)

I just got finished working a great call! I went to a home where a young woman took her life with a 9mm to the head. However when I arrived on scene there was 4 police officers standing around the body. I reached down to place leads on the pt so that I had a strip for my paper work. Before I touched the pt the body burped and she sat up and then fell back down. When this happened all police officers ran out the door and never came back in. They were white as a ghost all I could do is laught my butt off. It was so FUNNY!!!


----------



## Megz7464 (Feb 1, 2008)

ew lmao that is nasty tho. probably would have scared the sh*t out of mee to tho. lol. crazy!


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Feb 1, 2008)

thats pretty nuts


----------



## firetender (Feb 1, 2008)

Where's YouTube when we need it?


----------



## firecoins (Feb 1, 2008)

thompson said:


> I just got finished working a great call! I went to a home where a young woman took her life with a 9mm to the head.



only in EMS is that a good call.


----------



## disassociative (Feb 1, 2008)

I've always had the urge to lay under a sheet in the morgue and wait for the examiner to come in, after which I would yell,

"Hey! Shut the damn door."


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 1, 2008)

Okay.. I smell B.S. although funny, or worse one of those horrible calls someone called someone dead when they were not. 

Sorry folks, I have had the deceased belch, fart, poop, ooze blood (yeah dead people don't bleed), and even moan (through the dead air space), twitch;  but to physically raise up? C'mon .... 

Actually disassociative, me and my partner did that prank on one of the first female EMT's. She was to help me "move a body" into the freezer, and he grabbed her hand. Of course the screams were loud, and the two of us thought it was hilarious... unfortunately, she did not. She ran out.. and we presumed she just went to cool off... well she did, and did not return. I can assure you it was not quite as funny the next morning explaining our action in the boss's office. Good thing, she did return after some apologizing... 


R/r 911


----------



## disassociative (Feb 2, 2008)

Lol, I am actually on lab duty tonight; and across the hall from the very computer I am on at this moment is the morgue. Tempting.


----------



## Jon (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm at work at the hospital and have the keys to the morgue... but it is too cold in there 


Anyway... I've heard (from my friend the freaky deputy coroner) that a corpse sitting up is possible, but not sure of the exact reasons. I've never seen it.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 4, 2008)

Things that go bing! bam! boom! in the night!!!! ^_^


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 4, 2008)

Hubby used to work in a very busy urban system that did 'First Calls' which is what they called the take-the-body-to-the-mortuary calls.  When they heard one of the other units being dispatched to deliver a body to the mortuary and they were on their way back to the station they would always detour past the mortuary. They would let themselves in and hide to scare the unit bringing in the body. Funny thing is, no matter how many times they did it, it always worked!


----------



## RavenMaster (Feb 6, 2008)

Rid, 
I donot want to be a part of your ever so famous talking to's  so please when I say this do not take it as disrespect, take it in the way it is intended. This is possible. 
I have worked as a corner driver for many a lonesome night, and once in a great while, and I mean to say is it has only happened twice, after loading a deceased into a van, I have seen a body jolt upright (not exactly vertical, but damn close) and fall immediatly back down.

The reason I remember these events so vividly is because the last time I had a newbie learning to do this because I was leaving the company and went to go pick up at car flip body (car flipped off freeway, guy wasn't wearing a seatbelt, you do the math) anyway packaged him up and put him in the back, we both get in the front and sure enough just as the newbie turns around BOLT! Newbie got out of the van and ran a half a blck and stood there for about 10 minutes while I was laughing my *** off. Finally i drove over and picked him up, he didnt ever come back to work. LOL


----------



## paramedix (Mar 25, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Okay.. I smell B.S.


I would run, run run...

On the other side, sorry guys... what does _B.S._ mean?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 25, 2008)

paramedix said:


> I would run, run run...
> 
> On the other side, sorry guys... what does _B.S._ mean?



Bull Sh..

I mean guano.


----------



## rsdemt (Mar 26, 2008)

I would first have the  s**** scared out of me.
Then I would have the same reaction as you did.
I was an E.R. registar and as a "test" for newbie trgistarts we would do 1 of 2 things.
1) Have them go in and register, a patient that was a DOA.

2) Have someone lie on a stretcher, and PLAY dead  Then jump out at them.

We have has any reactions, from total fright, yo bery calm reactions. I remember 1 female registar came out with eyes as big as yjhe moon. I could her the back staff laighing.
She said "Steve, the patient is dead." O lond of ihnored her and said "really>" I asked "well put the name of the [atient in the computer. See if he/she has been here before."
She walked out and she kept sating "thatpatient is dead. That patient is dead."
I thought that was so funny!


----------



## firecoins (Mar 26, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> I mean guano.



guano is bat sh


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 26, 2008)

firecoins said:


> guano is bat sh



One can learn something new everyday.


----------



## ruffems (Apr 1, 2008)

RavenMaster said:


> Rid,
> I donot want to be a part of your ever so famous talking to's  so please when I say this do not take it as disrespect, take it in the way it is intended. This is possible.
> I have worked as a corner driver for many a lonesome night, and once in a great while, and I mean to say is it has only happened twice, after loading a deceased into a van, I have seen a body jolt upright (not exactly vertical, but damn close) and fall immediatly back down.
> 
> The reason I remember these events so vividly is because the last time I had a newbie learning to do this because I was leaving the company and went to go pick up at car flip body (car flipped off freeway, guy wasn't wearing a seatbelt, you do the math) anyway packaged him up and put him in the back, we both get in the front and sure enough just as the newbie turns around BOLT! Newbie got out of the van and ran a half a blck and stood there for about 10 minutes while I was laughing my *** off. Finally i drove over and picked him up, he didnt ever come back to work. LOL



My god Rid,  do you have this reputation here too?  I can not count the number of talking to Rid's done with me.  I feel sort of a kindred spirit with Rid sometimes.


----------



## rayemtjax77 (Apr 2, 2008)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## mdkemt (May 10, 2008)

LOL!  I think I would soil myself.  But anything is possible!


----------



## EMTrigger (May 10, 2008)

I don't know how that's funny in any way. I would be freaked out of my mind. Some people aren't human.


----------



## mdkemt (May 11, 2008)

EMTrigger said:


> I don't know how that's funny in any way. I would be freaked out of my mind. Some people aren't human.



Welcome to EMS where almost nothing will surprise you at some point in time.


----------



## Kimmy Schaub (May 15, 2008)

haha thats funny the cops ran out of the room!! wow must have still scared you a bit though


----------



## TheDoll (May 18, 2008)

i was on a call recently where we were putting the leads on a deceased stab victim. he had been stabbed upwards of 20 times with what looked like a screw driver or something. anyway, as we are taking the leads off i heard this huge, and quite impressive fart. i looked at my partner and said "oh my god, matt, was that you? that was disgusting. at least excuse yourself!!!" (there were lots of police, ems, fire personnel around. matt looked at me and said "no, i swear that wasn't me". we looked at each other and then the deceased and back at each other again in amazement. about that time one of the nearby cops said "uh, sorry about that...excuse me". i was laughing so hard i could barely walk let alone carry the monitor. i just couldn't pull myselves together from the laughter!


----------

